# TC Hawken and CVA Optima Q's



## Roadking65 (Apr 28, 2016)

I own a TC Hawken .50cal. I purchased used a few years ago. It came with a .209 conversion. The cap is flat on the top with a pin underneath to fire the primer. I cannot find one like it online anywhere. Does anyone know a site that has those? I like it due to the fact it has no moving parts and no hole for water to enter. Mine is showing wear and I'd really like to have a spare cap in my bag just in case I drop the cap I do have or loose it which I'm very capable of doing both!

My wife just purchased a CVA optima .50cal. Which I am unfamiliar with. The breech plug has been removed and it came with 3 plugs. The orig owner died of a sudden heart attack last summer and she purchased it from her co worker who is the widow. Is there an owners manual available online that may describe the operation and differences of this rifle? There dosent seem to be much info that I have found so far. I work with a bunch of guys at a large facility and almost no one shoots black powder.

Is there any caveats about the CVA's I should know?

Thank you
RK


----------



## stabow (Apr 28, 2016)

Go on line and Google CVA Optima owners manual and you can download it.


----------



## frankwright (Apr 28, 2016)

http://www.warrencustomoutdoor.com/mag-spark.html

I found this one and several others by searching "percussion 209 nipple conversion".
There are several different ones available but I am not sure what kind you need.
Good Luck!


----------



## Roadking65 (Jul 19, 2016)

crap hit dang windows key! hope I dont send this twice.
I've been gone for a while and season is nearing so back at this.
Thanks for the responses!
Did some digging and figured out the short breech plugs are No.11 caps, and the longer one for .209's
After removing the rust from the breech threads in the barrel and on the plug (we purchased the gun and they we prev removed)
I bought her some breech grease and installed the .209 plug.
fired a primer and loaded up 100gr pyrodex pellets and a powerbelt bullet I had on hand. Gun went boom just fine.
She made me shoot it 1st. I let her load it and she shot it 2x.
After doing some reading she wanted to buy some sabot style rounds. I think they are Hornady but forget what gr.weight. .250's maybe? 
Anyway I found an article from that guy who hates CVA. concerning the barrels being made out of too soft of a materiel.
Is Her's an Optima? or an Elite brand of CVA? I thot it was Optima Elite kinda together? I checked the Ser. No. and hers is not involved in the year models that were recalled. 
I believe if I guide her to only 100gr. of powder for any powder and a bullet in the .250-300 gr. She shouldn't have to worry about her barrel.
What loads would you all recommend for her gun for Deer?


----------



## Roadking65 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ok the bullets are the Hornady SST low drag sabot .250 gr.
She wants to stick with the pyrodex pellets and don't want to mess with loose powder. We have some 777 .209 primers. Should this be a decent combination for Deer? Using 2 50gr. pellets for 100 gr powder.
Thanks


----------



## Roadking65 (Jul 20, 2016)

no one?


----------



## stabow (Jul 21, 2016)

That's pretty much the load I use in my Knight it works for me.


----------



## jimdadof3 (Jul 26, 2016)

Roadking, I think the nipple conversion on your T\C Hawken actually uses small pistol primers. I had one similar on a White Mt. Carbine, cant remember the maker though, was very reliable. Hope this helps, Jim


----------



## Roadking65 (Jul 27, 2016)

To Jimdadof3:
It may have originally. It now has a .209 conversion. I've shot it several times and it fires great. I just wanted a back up screw on cap like it has in case I drop it from the stand in the rain when its dark. I'd never find it. Mag spark may make an entire 209 conv might be my only hope. I sure like the .209's vs No.11 caps.
And the cap is semi water proof being it is screwed on good and snug.


----------

